# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Κατασκευή ζυγαριάς

## automatismos

που μπορώ να βρω δυναμοκυψέλες για κατασκευή ζυγαριάς και πως μπορώ να συνδέσω με μικροελεγκτή Pic ώστε να αυτοματοποιησω μια διαδικασία

----------


## automatismos

εγγραφή μηνύματος και τύπωση σε lcd οθονη από μικροελεγκτή pic 16f84

----------


## automatismos

πως μπορώ να γράψω ένα πρόγραμμα Visual και να ελέγχω μικροελεγκτή pic

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

το πιο ευκολο ειναι με σειριακή επικοινωνία

----------


## maouna

αυτο θες να κανεις?

----------


## SV1JRT

> εγγραφή μηνύματος και τύπωση σε lcd οθονη από μικροελεγκτή pic 16f84




 Καλα ρε φίλε, περιμένεισ να σε βοηθήσουμε και δεν κάνεις ΟΥΤΕ τον κόπο να γράψεις δύο λέξεις για να καταλάβουμε τι θές ??

*ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ - ΑΚΥΡΟ -  !!!* 

*Ας σε βοηθήσει άλλος συνάδελφος ΑΝ θελει !!*

----------

bchris (25-02-13), 

billtech (25-02-13), 

manolena (25-02-13), 

SRF (27-02-13)

----------


## automatismos

> Καλα ρε φίλε, περιμένεισ να σε βοηθήσουμε και δεν κάνεις ΟΥΤΕ τον κόπο να γράψεις δύο λέξεις για να καταλάβουμε τι θές ??
> 
> *ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ - ΑΚΥΡΟ -  !!!* 
> 
> *Ας σε βοηθήσει άλλος συνάδελφος ΑΝ θελει !!*



έβαλα τιτλο και όποιος μπορεί να δώσει γνώσεις του δίνω λεπτομέρειες....
axaxaxaxaxaxa
αφού δεν ξέρεις τι χάνεις τον χρόνο σου?
τεσπα... θέλω να εμφανίζει στην lcd το κείμενο που προγραμματίζω στον pic.... τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις???

----------


## automatismos

> αυτο θες να κανεις?



αυτο θέλω να κάνω...

----------


## automatismos

σε Usb βολεύει καλύτερα όμως

----------


## SV1JRT

> έβαλα τιτλο και όποιος μπορεί να δώσει γνώσεις του δίνω λεπτομέρειες....
> axaxaxaxaxaxa
> αφού δεν ξέρεις τι χάνεις τον χρόνο σου?
> τεσπα... θέλω να εμφανίζει στην lcd το κείμενο που προγραμματίζω στον pic.... τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις???




*Δεν είπα οτι δεν ξέρω, ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΩ*, γιατι είναι αγένεια ο τρόπος που έγραψες την αίτηση για βοήθεια.
 Την επόμενη φορά, να κάτσεις και να γράψεις αναλυτικά τι θέλεις να κάνεις και τι βοήθεια ζητάς να σου δώσουμε.
*ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ, ΔΩΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ.*
Πιστεύω να πήγες στο σχολείο και να γνωρίζεις να γράφεις...

----------

billtech (25-02-13)

----------


## kotsos___

αναλογα την γλωσσα που γραφεις..

----------


## automatismos

> *Δεν είπα οτι δεν ξέρω, ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΩ*, γιατι είναι αγένεια ο τρόπος που έγραψες την αίτηση για βοήθεια.
>  Την επόμενη φορά, να κάτσεις και να γράψεις αναλυτικά τι θέλεις να κάνεις και τι βοήθεια ζητάς να σου δώσουμε.
> *ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ, ΔΩΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ.*
> Πιστεύω να πήγες στο σχολείο και να γνωρίζεις να γράφεις...



εσύ έχεις όρεξη...για να μαλώσεις!!! όχι για να βοηθήσεις. Αγένεια είναι αυτό που κάνεις τώρα!!!

----------


## hurt30

> *ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ, ΔΩΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΕΣ.*



Οικονομία στα νευρα, don't feed the trolls.

----------


## SV1JRT

> εσύ έχεις όρεξη...για να μαλώσεις!!! όχι για να βοηθήσεις. Αγένεια είναι αυτό που κάνεις τώρα!!!



 Δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ όρεξη για καυγά, γι' αυτό και σταματάω να απαντώ ΕΔΩ.
 Απλά μου την σπάνε οι αγενείς άνθρωποι.

 Καλή τύχη με την αναζήτηση σου.

----------


## maouna

> αυτο θέλω να κάνω...



ε καντο!

----------

billtech (25-02-13), 

SRF (27-02-13)

----------


## FH16

> εγγραφή μηνύματος και τύπωση σε lcd οθονη από μικροελεγκτή pic 16f84



Thumb Down, ασαφείς μήνυμα, άμα τεμπελιάζεις να μας πειςτι θέλεις τότε μάλλον και για μας είναι χαμένος χρόνος!!!

----------


## hurt30

> πως μπορώ να γράψω ένα πρόγραμμα Visual και να ελέγχω μικροελεγκτή pic



Αγγλικά καταλαβαίνεις; 
www.google.com

----------


## bchris

automatisme, θα κοκκινησε ο τοπος στο profile σου ε?

Και για να απαντησω στην ερωτηση σου: Γινεται. Πολυ ευκολα.

----------

SRF (27-02-13)

----------


## firewalker

Αν θέλεις να επικοινωνείς με usb απευθείας (και όχι π.χ. με usb<->uart, HID κτλ driver που απλοποιεί πολύ τα πράγματα) μάλλον ο ποιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι μέσω του προγράμματος της VB που θα φτιάξεις να καλείς την libusb-win32.

----------


## billtech

ε κατσετε ρε παιδια. οκ καταλαβαινω οτι ισως να ειναι ενας τεμπελης φοιτητης που απλα θελει να περασει ενα μαθημα αλλα με ενα αοριστο θελω αυτο με αυτα δεν σημαινει οτι εχουν  ολοι τις μαγικες ικανοτητες για να μαντεψουν τι θελει να πει.
δλδ ουτε γλωσσα που θα χρησημοποιησει..ουτε ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το μυνημα...ουτε τι οθονη θελει. ουτε τπτ. δλδ τι περιμενε? να παει ο επομενος απο κατω να του πει ολα αυτα με ερωτησεις για να ασχοληθει λιγο παραπανω ο ενδιαφερομενος? 
και οταν του την λενε αντι να ζητηση και συγνωμη παει να βγει και απο πανω?
αυτος εχει την αναγκη. οχι οι αλλοι.
ειναι κατι πανευκολο. και αφου θεωρει τον εαυτο του τοσο εξυπνο και την λεει και του αλλου γτ δεν καθετε να διαβασει μονος του να το κανει?
εδω δεν το νομιζω κανενας μας να μην τον βοηθουσε αν το ζητουσε με την τυπικη ειλικρινεια.
αυτα. 
εγω δεν λεω δεν θα τον βοηθεισω. αλλα να στρωσει το κολο του κατω. να απαντηση τις αποριες που λογικα δημιουργησε και να μαθει να λεει και την λεξη συγνωμη για την αγενεια του.

----------


## leosedf

Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά έχεις ανοίξει 4 θέματα ακατανόητα στα οποία ζητάς το ίδιο πράγμα.
Βάλτα όλα σε μια σειρά και εδώ είναι κόσμος να βοηθήσει. Αρκεί να ξέρεις τι θέλεις.
Κάποια τα διέγραψα και κάποια τα συγχώνευσα ώστε να είναι όλα μαζεμένα.

----------

wizard_xrc (25-02-13)

----------


## KOKAR

@*automatismos 
*απο οτι βλέπω και οι "σπουδές" που κάνεις αλλά και η συμπεριφορά σου είναι Τ.Κ.Τ.9 !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> @*automatismos 
> *απο οτι βλέπω και οι "σπουδές" που κάνεις αλλά και η συμπεριφορά σου είναι Τ.Κ.Τ.9 !



Που είναι και ο Κασιδιάρης ... που του αρέσουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις .... να γίνει του κάγκελου και της ζυγαριάς   :Head:

----------


## agis68

να πω και εγώ την αποψη μου....Οντως ζητας στην ουσιά 3 ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ χωρίς να δίνεις λεπτομέρειες και περιμένεις απο τη κοινότητα να μυρίσουμε τα νύχια μας για να δουμε τι θελεις να κάνεις.
΅Ερωτήματα........................................  ..............................

1. που θα βρω δυναμοκαψουλες για ζυγαρια....Δεν είδα να εχει απαντηθεί αλλα εγω προσωπικα δεν γνωρίζω.
2. πως μπορώ να συνδέσω με μικροελεγκτή Pic ώστε να αυτοματοποιησω μια διαδικασία....Απαντήθηκε (ή μεσω USB ή μεσω σειριακής με εναν Η/Υ
3.εγγραφή μηνύματος και τύπωση σε lcd οθονη από μικροελεγκτή pic 16f84 ......Θελει προγραμματισμό το pic ή οποιο μικροελεκτη δουλέψεις, με c. γραφεις το μηνυμα " I LOVE ALL HLEKTRONIKA MEMBERS" γραφεις τις εντολές και τρέχει αν εκανες σωστο προγραμματισμό. Συνήθως οι Οθόνες αγοράζονται με τον κοντρολερ γιατι ανευ αυτού δεν θα βλέπει τη μύτη σου. Δεν δουλεύω καθόλου pics αλλα arduino με γλώσσα C. δεν γνωρίζω αν οι Μ/Ε δουλεύουν Visual Basic αλλά μαλλον θα την καταλαβαίνουν. 

Για να συνοψισω κρατας κρυφα χαρτια και ντοκουμεντα.....πες ρε άνθρωπε τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κανεις. Ψάξε πρωτα μόνος και αν δεν βρίσκεις ακρη εδω είμαστε....μέχρι τωρα δεν έχω συναντήσεις μελος που δεν με βοήθησε έστω και στο ελάχιστο. Μπορρεί να διαφωνούμε σε πολλά αλλά ετσι γίνεται διάλογος αλλά πανω από όλα ζηταμε με σαφήνεια τι θέλουμε να κανουμε. Πίστεψε με εδώ δεν κλέβουμε ιδέες αλλά αντίθετα καμαρώνουμε όταν καποιος εκανε κατι και αμα βοηθήσαμε καμαρωνουμε και εμεις για την προσπάθεια που απέδωσε καρπούς. Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της κοινότητας.....


ευχαριστώ....

----------


## agis68

Eπειδή δεν γνώριζα εψαξα πως δουλεύει μια ψηφιακή ζυγαρια και εχει όντως ενδιαφέρων (αν και ειναι κατι τόσο φτηνο που δεν αξίζει παρα μονο για διδακτικό σκοπο να φτιάξει κανεις)

http://www.quicksupply.net/t-how-to-scale.aspx

Εν συντομία κατω απο τη πλακα εχει μια σειρα ελάσματα τα οποία καθως αυτα πιέζονται προκείπτουν διαφορετικές τιμές αντίστασης οποτε αυτο το επεξεργαζεται ο μ/ε και το αποδίδει στην οθόνη. Να πως κολλανε όλα τα ερωτήματα

----------


## automatismos

Για να βάλω τα πράγματα σε τάξη επειδή το γεγονός έχει πάρει λάθος δρόμο από τον επιθυμητό. Ζητώ συγνώμη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum για την αναστάτωση. Είμαι νέο μέλος με μόνο μερικές ημέρες δραστηριότητας εδώ. Έχω ζητήσει βοήθεια από διάφορα μέλη και τα ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις τους στο πως λειτουργεί το forum. Από την πρώτη στιγμή έχω ενθουσιαστεί με την ύπαρξη σας. Δεν έχω κανένα σκοπό ούτε να προσβάλλω ούτε να κλέψω ιδέες για προσωπικό όφελος (χρηματικό - ευρεσιτεχνικό). Δυστυχώς δεν διαθέτω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο εδώ (λάθος μου!!!) στο να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι ψάχνω, απλά έκανα κάποιες σκέψεις σε μελέτες που ήθελα από παλιά να πραγματοποιήσω και απλά ΣΦΑΛΜΑ ΜΟΥ τα διατύπωσα στα πεταχτά σε κομμάτια εδώ μέσα σε 4 κατηγορίες που νόμιζα ότι έχουν σχέση (στο αντίστοιχο). Στην συνέχεια εάν έβλεπα ανταπόκριση από όποιον ήθελε να ασχοληθεί κ εκείνος να το συζητούσαμε. 
Και πάλι σας ζητώ συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση. Ελπίζω ότι η διάρκεια εγγραφής μου φαίνεται και σηκώνει μόνο βοήθεια, και μόνο, από εσάς και όχι όλα αυτά τα σχόλια που διάβασα και με στεναχωρούν ειλικρινά.
Θα σας παρακαλούσα εάν δεν θέλετε να μου απαντάτε επειδή δεν σας καλύπτει το κειμενό μου και το θεωρείτε ελλειπή, από το να μου γράφετε κατηγορητήρια και ενώ είμαι λίγες εβδομάδες στο forum. Σας ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Για να βάλω τα πράγματα σε τάξη επειδή το γεγονός έχει πάρει λάθος δρόμο από τον επιθυμητό. Ζητώ συγνώμη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum για την αναστάτωση. ........





 Σωστός.
 Αυτή είναι σωστή συμπεριφορά σε μία κοινότητα.
*Απο εμένα είναι δεκτή η συγνώμη σου και έχεις "άφεση αμαρτιών".* 
 Το ότι είσαι νέο μέλος είναι ένα ελαφρυντικό.
 Με την σωστή συμπεριφορά, θα έχεις κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια απο τα μέλη...

----------

billtech (26-02-13)

----------


## leosedf

Καλά μη στεναχωριέσαι δεν πρόκειται να σε δείρουν κιόλας, ο σκοπός όλων είναι να βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλον. Απλά διατύπωσε το θέμα σου εκεί που πιστεύεις μαζεμένο και αν χρειαστεί κάποιος συντονιστής θα το τοποθετήσει εκεί που πρέπει.

Άρα λοιπόν θέλεις να κάνεις μια ζυγαριά που θα παίρνει τα δεδομένα στον υπολογιστή μέσω σειριακής η USB και να φτιάξεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα κατά προτίμηση σε visual basic.

----------


## agis68

> Για να βάλω τα πράγματα σε τάξη επειδή το γεγονός έχει πάρει λάθος δρόμο από τον επιθυμητό. Ζητώ συγνώμη σε όλα τα μέλη του forum για την αναστάτωση. Είμαι νέο μέλος με μόνο μερικές ημέρες δραστηριότητας εδώ. Έχω ζητήσει βοήθεια από διάφορα μέλη και τα ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις τους στο πως λειτουργεί το forum. Από την πρώτη στιγμή έχω ενθουσιαστεί με την ύπαρξη σας. Δεν έχω κανένα σκοπό ούτε να προσβάλλω ούτε να κλέψω ιδέες για προσωπικό όφελος (χρηματικό - ευρεσιτεχνικό). Δυστυχώς δεν διαθέτω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο εδώ (λάθος μου!!!) στο να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε τι ψάχνω, απλά έκανα κάποιες σκέψεις σε μελέτες που ήθελα από παλιά να πραγματοποιήσω και απλά ΣΦΑΛΜΑ ΜΟΥ τα διατύπωσα στα πεταχτά σε κομμάτια εδώ μέσα σε 4 κατηγορίες που νόμιζα ότι έχουν σχέση (στο αντίστοιχο). Στην συνέχεια εάν έβλεπα ανταπόκριση από όποιον ήθελε να ασχοληθεί κ εκείνος να το συζητούσαμε. 
> Και πάλι σας ζητώ συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση. Ελπίζω ότι η διάρκεια εγγραφής μου φαίνεται και σηκώνει μόνο βοήθεια, και μόνο, από εσάς και όχι όλα αυτά τα σχόλια που διάβασα και με στεναχωρούν ειλικρινά.
> Θα σας παρακαλούσα εάν δεν θέλετε να μου απαντάτε επειδή δεν σας καλύπτει το κειμενό μου και το θεωρείτε ελλειπή, από το να μου γράφετε κατηγορητήρια και ενώ είμαι λίγες εβδομάδες στο forum. Σας ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη.



++++ respect

----------

